# How is life for retired people in Barcelona ?



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Anybody on here are retired in Barcelona ? What is the cost of living for retired people? How is life there ? It's easy to travel from Barcelona around ? How are the hospitals, doctors and health insurance ? Are tickets on transportation or other stuff cheaper for retired people ? 

Thanks


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

You will find everything you need here. good doctors and hospitals and good transports. if you are older than 60 you have one discount of the 40% in the trains with the "tarjeta dorada". 
One family (2 person) can "survive" here with 1500 euros month. specially if you pay a low rent for your flat (500-600 euros month).


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I think it's difficult to answer in relation to retired people. Barcelona is a great place to live. The cost of living depends on how you live. Obviously, in a large city costs are higher than in a village, i.e.rent and food. Public transportation is cheap, and readily available, in and out of the city. The only difference for seniors is that there is a tarjeta rosa available, but it is dependent on age and limited income, so you might not qualify. 
Healthcare is also good, public or private. I have used both, and am quite satisfied.
Since you're retired, you can come, try it out, and see if it's a good fit.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Barcelona is my next port of call I think. I'll give it until after the summer here then look at moving on.


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> I think it's difficult to answer in relation to retired people. Barcelona is a great place to live. The cost of living depends on how you live. Obviously, in a large city costs are higher than in a village, i.e.rent and food. Public transportation is cheap, and readily available, in and out of the city. The only difference for seniors is that there is a tarjeta rosa available, but it is dependent on age and limited income, so you might not qualify.
> Healthcare is also good, public or private. I have used both, and am quite satisfied.
> Since you're retired, you can come, try it out, and see if it's a good fit.


Thanks for the answer. We are not retired yet but we would like to retire in Barcelona in 10 years or so . Just looking for opinions and information  .


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

mickbcn said:


> You will find everything you need here. good doctors and hospitals and good transports. if you are older than 60 you have one discount of the 40% in the trains with the "tarjeta dorada".
> One family (2 person) can "survive" here with 1500 euros month. specially if you pay a low rent for your flat (500-600 euros month).


Thanks for the info . We will buy a flat so no rent . 

I heard the heating is pretty bad in apartments ? Is that true or there are some buildings with good heating too ?


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

rodap said:


> Thanks for the info . We will buy a flat so no rent .
> 
> I heard the heating is pretty bad in apartments ? Is that true or there are some buildings with good heating too ?


If you buy a new flat this flat will be very well isolated with central heating with gas
Barcelona in winter is not cold except maybe one week or two .maybe you will need the calefaction turn on 3 month a year or less only for grow the temperature of the street usually 12 or 13 cº to 21 /22 in your flat.
In 10 years Barcelona will be very very very different from now.....)


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

mickbcn said:


> If you buy a new flat this flat will be very well isolated with central heating with gas
> Barcelona in winter is not cold except maybe one week or two .maybe you will need the calefaction turn on 3 month a year or less only for grow the temperature of the street usually 12 or 13 cº to 21 /22 in your flat.
> In 10 years Barcelona will be very very very different from now.....)


Hi - re. your final point - yes, I'd been wondering if the OP had considered the possibility that Barcelona and its province could be an independent state within a decade, or less...!
Might that affect the future plans of today's 'would-be retirees', or would it make no difference? 

Scotland, which will, later this year, hold its own referendum on independence from the rest of the UK, has just been warned that it could not expect to remain within the EU, if secession were to occur. As a separate state, Scotland would need to secure support from all 27 member-countries in favour of an application to join the EU - new membership of which which could take several years to complete!

So, have '_pro-independence_' supporters in Catalunya accepted that the same could also be true for their own _'new state'_ - should their dream become reality?

Would a _ non-EU _state prove as popular an option to 'would-be' immigrants as Barcelona is, now? I do love the city, but, were I approaching retirement and researching appropriate locations in which to spend it, I'd opt to continue living within the EU, whilst enjoying its many benefits!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - re. your final point - yes, I'd been wondering if the OP had considered the possibility that Barcelona and its province could be an independent state within a decade, or less...!
> Might that affect the future plans of today's 'would-be retirees', or would it make no difference?
> 
> Scotland, which will, later this year, hold its own referendum on independence from the rest of the UK, has just been warned that it could not expect to remain within the EU, if secession were to occur. As a separate state, Scotland would need to secure support from all 27 member-countries in favour of an application to join the EU - new membership of which which could take several years to complete!
> ...


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

rodap said:


> GUAPACHICA said:
> 
> 
> > Hi - re. your final point - yes, I'd been wondering if the OP had considered the possibility that Barcelona and its province could be an independent state within a decade, or less...!
> ...


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm certain that the threats of non-EU membership would not stop me moving to a beautiful city like Barcelona!


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

We LOVE Barcelonaaaa !!!! Been there once for 4 days only and fell in love ! Really hope we will retire there when our son goes to college in Europe . We have family and friends all over Europe so it will be a quick trip to everybody from there  .


----------

